# Rainshadow RX7 SUR1508F



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

The batson enterprise site says that this blank is rated for 4-12 ounces but I read somewhere else that its only rated for 4-8. Which one is the right rating?


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

And also I want to have a custom rod built and I was originally looking at the rainshadow blank above but I read some bad reviews on them so should I get a carolina cast pro instead? Id rather spend a little extra to get a better rod than get something I won't be happy with


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I own the 1508 and it will throw 8nbait.. What issuses were you hearing?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

When comparing blanks like the Rainshadow line and the Cast Pro line, it is really a personal preference deal. If at all possible, you need to get both in your hand and spend some time throwing them. They are different creatures designed differently. I don't know anyone that will be able to say definitively that one is better than the other for everyone. Some prefer the action and feel of the Rainshadow, others, the Cast Pro. It really boils down to your casting style and preferred fishing technique.

Robert


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was hearing that the ratings were rated too high but I guess thats not the case.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

SU1508 is rated 4-8. I don't own one of these & have never thrown one.

SUR1508 is rated 4-12. I own three of these & have used them to throw 10 & bait. They are an excellent 8+ rod.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I personally feel most rod ratings are off.. the 4-12 rating in my opinion is complete BS, they should posting the rods sweet sport and not a bogus range.. 

With that being said Im not sure I would want to throw 10oz on my 1508. I love the way 5-6ozand bait launches in the air using the rod doing a OTG cast. Some say 5oz is too light but I think it has a lot to do with your casting style. I would personally rate the SUR1508 5nbait-8nbait witht he sweet spot being 6nbait. If I need more than 8nbait im typically going home.. 

Were you planning on getting it built spinning or convental?


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im getting it built conventional for my blue slosh 30


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The Cast Pro Series 13' 6-10 is a great 8nbait rod and is correctly rated for 6-10 and bait for a strong Hatteras style caster.

Most guys find it easy to load and that it casts a looong way. Robert is right though, every fisherman has likes and dislikes. If you are anywhere near Wilmington and would like to take a test drive let me know. Or if you are going to be on the OBX I can arrainge a sample rod there too.

Tommy


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I wish I was near there (hopefully someday!) but I will be in Wrightsville in January so I might have to try one out.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I own both rods...the sur1508 and the cps heaver. I have thrown a baseball weighted to 10.4 oz 370'+ with both of them using fishing reels and an off the beach cast. IN MY HANDS the cps heaver is marginally further with that weight. The sur1508 is a bit easier for an old man to throw and is my go to stick. I like 'em both...especially the 1508 with 8 and bait. And if ya go home when ya need more than 8 yer gonna miss some excellent fishing...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

SteveZ said:


> And if ya go home when ya need more than 8 yer gonna miss some excellent fishing...



you are 100% correct, I mistyped.. 10oz would be my limit and when that's needed I'll pull out my su1509.. :fishing:


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

*1508*

I have an RX7 1506 custom made-I ordered it under the impression it was 4 to 8 according to Batson. I was looking for a six and bait rod. After I got it I saw a chart by Meyer stating sweet spot was around 4 oz?????-being published also by Batson-This ticked me off!
After I cooled off ,I decided to give it a try ,not with the sinker BS but a full baited up rig.
I used a british torpedo shaped sputnick exactly 5.6 oz a clam 1,5 oz and then a bunker chunk also 1.5 oz.-Total weight was 7.1 oz
I use strictly a pendulum cast.
On the turn cumming into the hit I could feel the rod bend on what felt like a pronounced letter C-It felt a bit soft but the hit produced 100 yds
without too much effort. I really had to give it a strong left hand.
I would say this rod is more of a 5 and same bait I used , but certainly 
not the crap Meyer is handing out! 
I think a 1508 will do nicely with 6 and bait( totaling around 7to 7.5 ozs)
and actually get more yardage than the 1506.
I wish these rod companies would test these rods the way we fish them and not by some flex board or some in house gizmo.WE AIN"T CASTING SINKERS!!
They remid me of boat mfgrs- the mentality never changes!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Lucky, I agree... I saw those ratings and got a little concerned too but when i got my 1508 I also come to the conclusion that Meyer's ratings were WAAY off too..


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Everyone sees that RS ratings chart & immediately assumes it is gospel! But nobody bothers to read the fine print where he says that he did NOT test the rods at the upper limits and that where RS has a higher limit than his test that the RS number is right. Bah.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sur1506*

I do not have one of these but am thinking about getting one. I think it would be a 50/50 replacement for the old 70/30 1502. When I build a 1502 I clip the tip until a #11 top fits. I find this to be a great 7 and bait rod and I think the sur1506 would fit into that range. I do have an sur1505 and it will throw 6 and a small bait but is the cat's meow with 5+. The first time I ever fished that 1505 I caught a 45" striper and just a few minutes later got a 44" fish. It has some kinda mojo as I continued catching with it. And it is a studly little thing with enough oomph to put cow nosed rays on the beach. Anyway, between throwing 6+ with the 1505 and 10+ with the 1508 I believe the 1506 would be ok with 8+ but would really shine with just a little less. After thinking about it I do believe I will get one. And maybe a CP 6 oz rod as well. Much more fun to have two similar sticks to play with... 

Lucky sez: "On the turn cumming into the hit I could feel the rod bend on what felt like a pronounced letter C-It felt a bit soft but the hit produced 100 yds without too much effort."

I think that is very characteristic of these 12'6" RS sticks and I couldn't have said it better. They bend easy & throw a good distance. They ain't gonna throw quite as far as some rods but they will throw pretty doggone good and they sure don't hurt ya. They are not as timing sensitive as some other rods.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

1506....another one?....

I have the sur1508f, love the thing with 8&head. Tossed 10 with it but I have a 1569 and a fusion mag for anything above 8 if needed. I have my perfect 6&bait rods already... and the RS 1502 is really nice with 7 as well.

I believe that ill be looking at the CP heaver and the CP 11' blank for kingfish and 4-5oz... Iv never thrown a CP, but have seen them and like the way they feel. but back on topic ,the 1508 can throw the upper weights with no issues and load up easier than other rods in that class... and is lighter to boot.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I also took a look at the wheels reels rods. What do you think of those?


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

and another question about the 1508, how stiff is the rod compared to an extra heavy tica which is what ive been using.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

kingman23 said:


> I also took a look at the wheels reels rods. What do you think of those?


I have no experience with these but I know a lot of guys swear by the Fusion and at the company...



kingman23 said:


> and another question about the 1508, how stiff is the rod compared to an extra heavy tica which is what ive been using.


The sur1508 is stouter than the 4-10 tica...I have no experience with the 6-12 tica.


----------

